# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم ORT-JTAG تحديثات :  ORT JTAG - Samsung SGH-T589 / Samsung SGH-T499 Repair Boot Released

## mohamed73

ORT - JTAG UPDATE [19 NOV 2011]   De******ion :   *Samsung Dart SGH-T499 Repair Boot / Unbrick**Samsung Gravity Smart SGH-T589 Repair Boot / Unbrick*  Latest News :   *Samsung GT-S3850 Repair Boot**Samsung GT-S5260 Repair Boot**Samsung GT-S5263 Repair Boot**Samsung GT-P1010 Repair Boot**Samsung GT-P1013 Repair Boot**LG-P970 Optimus Black Repair Boot* Released Stuffs :   Samsung SGH-T499 JTAG PinoutSamsung SGH-T499 Repair file with EFS Repair and Back Block HandlingSamsung SGH-T499 Full Flash RAW DumpSamsung SGH-T589 JTAG PinoutSamsung SGH-T589 Repair file with EFS Repair and Back Block HandlingSamsung SGH-T589 Full Flash RAW Dump *Discussion :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Full Flashes Uploaded :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ORT Team News and Blog  :   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ORT is a Real JTAGger's choice  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## sanad184

السلام عليكم

----------

